# Looking for reliable subcontractor for route in Commerce, MI



## snopro616 (Nov 22, 2005)

We are looking for a reliable subcontractor to service a route in Commerce, MI. Must have reliable truck and plow, sites are mainly residential. Must have experience. Please call 248-676-8508.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Great company to sub for. Been subbing for them for 3 years now. Good Luck Matt hope you can find some help.

Regards Mike


----------



## snopro616 (Nov 22, 2005)

We are also looking for reliable drivers and/or skid steer operators to work in house with our equipment. Must have experience.


----------

